# ~Project Baja Ranger~



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

This is the Truck on the daily driver task.. Soon to loose the back half












the wonderful OE Ranger doors & seats..





















Last Chance To Turn Back.... No Way!!
































The Dream Maker


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lil bit more work here.. on the back


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Back to the front


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

never thought id see a bumper to bumper caged ranger on here. whos shop is it at? are you going to be reataining the 4wd?


----------



## Cerberus2k7 (Jun 6, 2009)

What kind of front setup are you going with? Why did you decide to back half compared to notching and plating? What's the reasoning with doing a linked rear with the shock mounts above the arms rather than recessed inside and faced? And what kind of plunge are you looking at when at droop?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Pistons23 said:


> never thought id see a bumper to bumper caged ranger on here. whos shop is it at? are you going to be reataining the 4wd?


The Shop is & Yes 4x4 all the way..
www.reissracing.com 
(its being moved & worked on so its not up right now)




Cerberus2k7 said:


> What kind of front setup are you going with? Why did you decide to back half compared to notching and plating? What's the reasoning with doing a linked rear with the shock mounts above the arms rather than recessed inside and faced? And what kind of plunge are you looking at when at droop?


Thats is my brothers truck I will try to findout the specs..


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Sik...


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Projected Audio System Layout
>>JVC KD-AVX77<<
>>Arc 6000<<
>>Arc10 x2<<
>>Arc XXD amps<<
>>Tsunami Wire<<

the seats but we will recover them in leather..
Blk/Gry


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG! Great work!


----------



## Cerberus2k7 (Jun 6, 2009)

No offense, but that fab work is seriously shotty. Especially on the links. I would not trust those at all. And the welds don't even look like they were hot enough to get good penetration.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cerberus2k7 said:


> No offense, but that fab work is seriously shotty. Especially on the links. I would not trust those at all. And the welds don't even look like they were hot enough to get good penetration.


hmm.. They build lots of Baja Truck & drag cars, 
I think the welds are nice.. the close up one is of extra bracing..
Also some of the pix are when the work is being done & maynot be finished at the time of the photo.. not sure what pic you are looking at..
I would say this is a crappy weld..








but not this


----------



## Cerberus2k7 (Jun 6, 2009)

What concerns me the most is the link and the shock mounting to the bed cage and the links. I got a second opinion from a guy I know who builds 7200 and TT who said the same thing. Also, what are the specs on the cage? It doesn't look like .120 DOM. Looks thinner. But I couldn't see a head on angle.

If you would like I can toss up some pics of his work so you can kinda see where my concerns are once I get back from the gym.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cerberus2k7 said:


> What concerns me the most is the link and the shock mounting to the bed cage and the links. I got a second opinion from a guy I know who builds 7200 and TT who said the same thing. Also, what are the specs on the cage? It doesn't look like .120 DOM. Looks thinner. But I couldn't see a head on angle.
> 
> If you would like I can toss up some pics of his work so you can kinda see where my concerns are once I get back from the gym.


PM Me the pix...
also Quote the pic that you are talking about..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I like it! Wonder if I can talk my brother into doing this to his Dakota...


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

found a whole gallery of this truck

Fast Eddy's Ranger | Reiss Racing


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

This is AWESOME. very nice tube job.


----------



## Cerberus2k7 (Jun 6, 2009)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> PM Me the pix...
> also Quote the pic that you are talking about..





tr0y_audi0 said:


>


If it's Reiss Racing, I'm assuming George Reiss owns it? He builds trucks yes, and his own trucks haul ass. He's also a cool guy, but damn I've seen sooo much more come out of his shop. It's almost like Baker did that truck or something. But anyways, you have PM inbound in a few mins.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Cerberus2k7 said:


> If it's Reiss Racing, I'm assuming George Reiss owns it? He builds trucks yes, and his own trucks haul ass. He's also a cool guy, but damn I've seen sooo much more come out of his shop. It's almost like Baker did that truck or something. But anyways, you have PM inbound in a few mins.


Great now we have new members with 11 posts judging structural welding via photograph... what's next? SQ judging via an cassette tape recording of the car? 

Comments like this are best saved for PM...

Rob


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

No offense, but we have no idea about that members experience or expertise based on his post count. He may be a master welder, or someone who does this as a job. Apparently from his comments, he knows about the hobby of creating a baja vehicle. I don't think his ability to speak on welds has much to do with his post count.

Don't we all judge on these forums based on pictures. The quality of an item in the classifieds (even though pics can be made to look hazy or the flash can catch random particles of dust), the sound of a system (due to someone's speaker positioning and aiming in the build logs). 

It just seems a little wrong downplay his opinion based solely on his post count. Hopefully you don't hate me from now on, but I'm sure you'll see my name in the future and consider me the dick with a pretty low post count too.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't care if he Parnelli Jones, you don't bash a guys work in a work log. If you have a legit concern, send a PM...

the post count is indicative of unfamiliarity with the ways/means of a group.

First date do you stick your tongue down a girls throat & then tell her she's a ****ty kisser?

Rob


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Its cool we talked..
he knows what he is doing, the only thing about the build log is that most of the stuff was photo'ed when the parts are being fitted..
and dose not show the finished product
all is well & no hate'n needed on my build log..


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Fair enough on the PM... glad it's all clear now as the truck looks great. Lookin forward to what's goin inside Troy.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh yeah should be sick!
i will keep you posted..


----------



## Cerberus2k7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Also with the seats, if you want suspension, check out the Beard bucket seats also. They are sooooo comfy, but like most suspension seats let you move around quite a bit even with a 6 point. The Beard seats start around $300 IIRC.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cerberus2k7 said:


> What kind of front setup are you going with? Why did you decide to back half compared to notching and plating? What's the reasoning with doing a linked rear with the shock mounts above the arms rather than recessed inside and faced? And what kind of plunge are you looking at when at droop?


From My Bro
*The front is A Bronco TTB Dana44 conversion. It gives big brakes, bearings etc..
It uses the stock Ranger pivot points. The passenger side axle is form a F250. The
F250 axle is 1.25 shorter than a Bronco axle. We will cut .625" at the diff side of the
passenger (F250) axle. This is because the stock Ranger pivot points are two inches
wider than a Bronco. Because of that, the Ranger pivots make the Bronco TTB track
width narrower overall by two inches. Might not make sense until you understand
the driver beam is mounted on the passenger side, likewise the passenger beam is
mounted on the driver side. This setup provides a hair of 18" with the 4wd. It will be
limited to, plus a little stretch on the limit straps, about 16.5.

The back half was cut off so that we would not be limited by factory frame rails. The two
spare tires needed the strength from other tubing and the frame rails get in the way here
too. Also the Jaz fuel cell needed the room and now it sits lower as factory frame trusses
are gone. Trailing arms have shocks top mounted because it was easier and its not the
lowest part of the truck. at full bottom, other parts drag first. Although with street tires, they
do drag on the trailer. The all tube upper gives plenty of up travel so the frame could drag
if bump stops did not limit up travel. Keep in mind for the frame to drag, many other
components would be in the dirt also and 35's would blow the hood off. We are running
34's to start with.

I forget the plunge, but its within reason. And the 25" of travel will be limited to about 22".
Keeps the front back travel to within five inches.

*


----------



## Cerberus2k7 (Jun 6, 2009)

It's normal for Ibeam setups to be mounted like that. Taken it to the dirt yet?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

here are the Pix of the inside I have to work with

CB & Hamm Radio in the glove box??









Custom Head Liner?









Subwoofer Here









Amp Here


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

that's a great truck! almost too nice to take it off-road.


----------



## Cerberus2k7 (Jun 6, 2009)

So from the roll cage I take it this is going to be a Pismo/Glamis brawler and not a SCORE/BITD truck?


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

tell your brother to not beat on it too hard. the window / \ seem to be the only triangulation in the interior. and theres no door bar. definitly not race worthy. do you know if they used solid body mounts?


----------



## Cerberus2k7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Pistons23 said:


> tell your brother to not beat on it too hard. the window / \ seem to be the only triangulation in the interior. and theres no door bar. definitly not race worthy. do you know if they used solid body mounts?


Hence why I said Pismo/Glamis truck.  No way that truck would pass tech with any group without adding quite a bit to the cage.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok got the Gear The Truck will be here Friday,
this will be a long Holiday weekend..


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

HAwt truck Great pic on those supesion seats Uber comfy over bumps


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

toys toys toy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow that is going to be an awesome toy!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Should be fun, it will be Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Maybe Tuesday..
long hours and lots of work..
I will kill the camra battery for sure..
I will keep you posted!*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Ok here it is..
The 78Sqft of Dynamat being installed*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*The Doors
We Installed Arc Audio ARC6000 This is the highend Comp Set From Arc Audio
They Will get 200wRMS from the XXD5080*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*The Sub/Amp Install
We Used The Arc Audio ARC10
Great Sub, The output was great for the small airspace .65*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*more amp wire pix*


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice work Troy!! And SICK truck!

Zach


----------



## akanoon (Aug 12, 2008)

Very cool truck! Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice truck, and I see we use the same dampening roller


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

ramos said:


> Nice truck, and I see we use the same dampening roller


Yeah Tracker w/Spit Fire..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweet more pix from my brothers camra,
Lil bit of wire, lil bit of fiberglass, and the headliner is going back in..
finished door pix soon


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Arc Audio
Sema Booth #10407
Vehicle: 1997 Ford Ranger Extra Cab
Mods: Full Baja Pre-Runner Cage & Suspension
Audio: 
Deck: JVC KD-AVX77
Front Speakers: Arc Audio ARC6000 (6.5" Component Set)
Rear Speakers: KS6026 (6.5" Coax Set)
Subwoofer: Arc Audio ARC10 (10" Subwoofer .65^ Sealed 300wrms)
Amp: Arc Audio XXD5080 (80x4 + 220x1)
Labor: 65hrs over a Holiday weekend + finish work (Wrapping Doors, carpet)
Install By: Axxis Audio
Installer: Troy McGregor
More pix from Sema will fallow
Here are some links to the install
Baja Ranger pictures by axxistroy - Photobucket

The Truck
Ranger Cut Up '97 4WD - a set on Flickr

My History After Mobile Dynamics
I got a Job at Wired4sound Motorsports in murrieta,Ca
After about 1 year with W4S I moved to Prescott Valley,AZ
i started working for Audio Adrenaline Within 6mo I moved up from installer to install manager
within 6 more mouths i moved up to Full Custom installer/Manager
I got merrided and movedto Durango,Co. 
I now run a shop (Axxis Audio) We are the #1 Dealer in the regon for Arc Audio, RE Audio, JVC & others. We do everything from Custom Home to Custom Cars.
We Have Just launched a website Axxis Audio | Home Theater, Car Audio, and Accessories in Durango, CO you can checkout the shop at www.axxisdurango.com 
Feel free to contact me if you need anything at all
Regards Troy


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

1st Shot of the doors wrapped in Leather


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Arc Audio
> Sema Booth #10407
> Vehicle: 1997 Ford Ranger Extra Cab
> Mods: Full Baja Pre-Runner Cage & Suspension
> ...




dont you mean booth# 70014 in the silver lot with the rest of our larger vehicles.... the inside booth is for our motorcycle lineup...


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> dont you mean booth# 70014 in the silver lot with the rest of our larger vehicles.... the inside booth is for our motorcycle lineup...


Oops on my daisy.. i did..


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> 1st Shot of the doors wrapped in Leather


wow that pin striping is a very nice touch!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bad cell phone pic of the new Mastercraft seats


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*ok real pix, more soon..*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

nice shot from SEMA Show


----------

